
How to get 2.3M app downloads (without spending a cent on marketing) - Davidraz
https://medium.com/@stuartkhall/how-i-got-2-3m-app-downloads-without-spending-a-cent-on-marketing-f4823b6bc779
======
benologist
That's an odd title given how little effort was spent in pursuit of downloads.
tl;dr:

1) clone something popular on HN

2) get most of your downloads by chance when switching from paid to free

3) write a story for HN about how you made an app and this is all your
marketing ever and it didn't get any downloads

4) optimize for better revenue

5) get featured by apple, which probably accounts for 1/2 the revenue

